# Jan 2014 Thomas Tangvald Missing off Brazil



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Thomas Tangvald has been declared lost.

Article off Sailfeed about this well known sailor. It means his whole family has been lost at sea in different incidents.

THOMAS TANGVALD: Declared Lost At Sea | Sailfeed


----------

